# Martial Arts and Pro Wrestling.



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2001)

What has been the influence of various martial arts on the "Pro's"?

Ric Flair is famous for the Figure 4 leg lock (a jujitsi move?) as is Greg Valentine and others.  Flair also uses a chop (judo?)

Sleeper holds and various arm-bar type submission holds, Full and half nelsons, Brett Harts "Sharpshooter" and more.

With the influx of Japanese and Mexican wrestlers in recent years, and the number of 'new' moves being introduced, I am wondering just how much of what we see there is a 'safe' version of various techniques.

I've also heard that people like former WCW head Eric Bischof and Madusa were involved in kickboxing.

Thoughts?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 15, 2001)

I know Al Snow has his Judo black belt and often goes to clubs in town when he's on tour to give free time to kids.

Kurt Angle, Chris Jerico, Chris Benoit are all wreslters with the later 2 coming out of Stu Hart's Dungeon in Calgary.

These guys are all athletes and despite the fact that it's hokey albiet fun to watch, they really do have a various assortment of backgrounds. 

Look where Gene Labell came from.


----------



## KumaSan (Nov 24, 2001)

Sorry for draggin' up old threads (I'm new!), but there's an article over at bjj.org about the history of pro wrestling and it's martial arts influences. It mostly talks about Japan, but over there, PW is a lot more "real" than over here. Take guys like Sakuraba, Takada, etc, that started off as Pro Wrestlers, then crossed over to NHB, usually with success. Anyway, here's the link:

http://bjj.org/editorials/19980215-prowrest/

Also mentions stuff like Pancrase and Shooto.

Enjoy!


----------

